# Need advice on drill bit for brick/concrete



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Use the tapcon bit recommended on the fastener package. Bore into the mortar joint and you should have not problem. I know it is elementary, but was your drill in the forward position, and not in reverse?? Use a spray bottle of water to cool the bit, but return it to a good speed.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

All you need is a carbide masonry bit and drill into the mortar, not into the brick even though that bit will drill brick. No hammer effect needed.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Hammer is really nice though.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

SDS is even nicerer !!


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Perhaps I have already ruined the bit by using it without water. However, at the slow speed I was using, I would think not. I would still like to buy a good carbide bit. I may decide not to use the Tapcon screws at all, but to go with an insert (anchor).
Guess I'll take a ride to HD tomorrow and see what I can find. That Tapcon bit doesn't feel the least bit sharp to me now.


----------



## Bricago (Jul 27, 2017)

I've had good luck with Milwaukee 3-flat secure grip bits. You'll be able to drill deeper and faster in the mortar than in the brick. Don't be afraid to run the drill on high speed. And don't forget the safety glasses.

Good luck!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... In My experience,...... 

Masonry bits don't work, without a hammer drill motor,....

Ya just burn 'em up in a regular drill motor,....


----------



## MattCatt (Jul 25, 2017)

Being stubborn, I have had success (albeit slow and tedious) drilling into 1960 era concrete with a regular (non impact) corded drill and a Bosch carbide tip bit. Plenty of water squirted in as I drilled. A breeze through the cement, not so easy when I often hit aggregate. Hammer drill definitely the secret. 

(BTW, 50% of the nails shot with ramset either cratered the concrete or wouldn't drive far enough - green load)


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Use a yellow load with 3" pins.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

I still haven't done this job; too hot to work :vs_cool:
I bought a Bosch "Blue Turbo" carbide tipped "hammer drill bit" the same size as the Tapcon one.
So now I'm thinking maybe I should use a hammer drill after all. Won't that make the whole job go a lot faster?

I am thinking of renting a hammer drill for $30, or perhaps buying an inexpensive one for $90 (DeWalt DW511) from HD.
Problem is that I really don't have all that much work to do in masonry, so the hammer drill may be a waste of money.

How much time would using a hammer drill save?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

A hammer or SDS drill will save a ton of time. You can always turn the drill back out to a contractor or on one of the auction sites to keep your outlay down a little. BUT, you can never have too many tools.


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

If you need that hammer drill today, chances are you'll need it again down the road. 
If you're concerned about the money, check www.cpooutlets.com for a reconditioned one or shop around on Craigslist for a used one. ...or borrow one from a neighbor.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

I think if I'm going to buy a hammer drill, I want cordless. Best reason is that I don't already own any cordless drill (any tools for that matter), and buying one that is cordless, and has switchable hammer/non-hammer would work best for me.

I was looking at HD online, and found the Makita XPH01Z 18V cordless Li-Ion for $129, and has lots of good reviews.
Using the link provided by NotyeruncleBob, I found the same drill for $79.99.
That is the drill only - no battery or charger.
This drill is actually a 3-in one, with rotation only, rotation + hammer, and rotation + clutch, so it would be very useful for driving screws.

Found the same tool on Amazon for $50 (new), but not sold by Amazon; seller gets 100% positive though. I have my doubts about the authenticity of the product at this price though. Looks like the battery and charger will run another $120 or so.

If I do choose this Makita drill or anything else, would you recommend CPOutlets over Amazon?
Such a large price range for this item. I fear that some of them are knock-offs.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Go for the HD deal. Batteries are expensive as are chargers. The $129 is a good deal, and will probably have a warranty.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

chandler48 said:


> Go for the HD deal. Batteries are expensive as are chargers. The $129 is a good deal, and will probably have a warranty.


The HD price is $129 for the tool only. Still need to buy the battery.
Warranty? So is that how those other shops sell items really cheap - no warranty? I don't think I'll go that route. Especially for the cordless. So much electronics to go bad, and replacement boards are super-expensive.

Edit: The CPO page for this tool lists the warranty as Makita 3yr limited. So I guess that would be the way to go. If I can find the whole "kit" with battery and charger then it would probably pay to go with it instead of the tool-only option.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-1...less-Hammer-Driver-Drill-Kit-XPH102/207005162

I see the entire kit here.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

chandler48 said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-1...less-Hammer-Driver-Drill-Kit-XPH102/207005162
> 
> I see the entire kit here.


Yes. I don't know what I was looking at before. Perhaps another model.
Wish I could afford the XPH07Z brushless with 1090 in. lbs torque, but that would be overkill for my use. The price for that one is $129 for the tool only. With battery & charger, cost is closer to $300.
But I think the XPH102 kit would more than meet my needs. The cordless is pretty important, as I will be 20ft up on a ladder while drilling some of the holes. I have used my DeWalt corded drill while on a ladder, and it gets kind of dicey at times, between the electric cord and the webbing tethering me to the ladder. That said, I think I would still want to tether the cordless drill to myself. It's so easy to drop something like that.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Well, if you don't want to spend a lot of money, look at that new line of drills Harbor freight started carrying, Hercules seems to be the better of the three offered, 20 volts and a Jacobs chuck, battery and charger included, $120.00 with the 20% off coupon $96.00 90 day no questions asked warranty.

https://shop.harborfreight.com/medi...e5fb8d27136e95/6/3/63382_zzz_alt1_500_1_1.jpg


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

Ultrarunner2017 said:


> Warranty? So is that how those other shops sell items really cheap - no warranty?...
> Edit: The CPO page for this tool lists the warranty as Makita 3yr limited. So I guess that would be the way to go.


CPO is legit. I buy a lot of stuff from them. If the price is the same at Home Despot, then just get it from HD...it would be easier to return there instead of shipping if something didn't work or you find it's just not the tool for you. CPO runs some good deals and discounts from time to time and you can sign up for their email list to get even more deals.
As far as the Makita 18v platform, it's great. I have a lot of Makita 18v tools and haven't found a dog in the bunch. Well designed, lots of power, fast charges. Fun little tip...when you have a battery on the charger hold the white tab up and just slide the battery a little bit off the charger and right back on. It will change the charger beep to play a song instead! There's a few tunes to choose from or make it silent if you want. Just repeat the quick slide off-on to cycle through the song options.
As far as Horror Fright tools, don't bother. There's a lot of junk in their lineup.


----------

